# Welche Akkus?



## anhadikal (10. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf eine lustige Seite gestoßen ...
http://akkuline.de/product_info--ac...o-akku-consumer-d-zelle.aspx?products_id=2658

stimmen diese Angaben? Die seite da bietet von vielen Anbietern Akkus in sehr hohem mAh Bereich.... Kann man dem trauen?

Ich weis das Vatra Akkus sehr gut sind, das höchste, was ich da finde ich 2700mAh und 19€ für 2xAA, und da Frage ich mich, ob es doch nicht was vergleichbares gibt ...

Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

MfG


----------



## akrite (10. Februar 2009)

... bitte diese Akkus (LR20) nicht mit AA (bis ca. 2600-2700mAh) oder gar mit AAA (bis ca. 1100mAh) verwechseln, Die LR20 wiegen um die 160gr und haben einen geradezu riesigen Durchmesser. Der Wert 11500 ist OK !


----------



## anhadikal (10. Februar 2009)

Ahh stimmt, habe ich übersehen ... danke dir !

Die LR6 Akkus sehen realistisch aus geht nur bis 3000mAh ...

MfG


----------

